# College Football Week 4 - September 24ish



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Local Games
Friday Night - 
USC at Utah

BYU vs. West Virginia @ Washington DC 
Airforce @ Utah State

National Games of Interest
Wisconsin @ Michigan State
LSU @ Auburn
Florida @ Tennessee
Clemson @ Georgia Tech
Stanford @ UCLA


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hoping for an LSU loss but from what I am reading Auburn has a horrible defense :-(


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

USC at Utah (-1.5) - A pick em game. I pick Utah, because USC is a mess. 

BYU vs WV (-5) - I will take BYU and the points. I think BYU wins in a squeaker. 

AF (-3) @ USU - I will take USU and the points. It is a tough game to pick, because Air Force gives USU fits. 

Wis @ MSU (-6) - I think this game will be close, so I would bet on Wisconsin. I think MSU wins the game, but 6 points is too much to ask. 

LSU (-2) @ Aub - This is another Pick Em Game, but I think LSU wins. 

FLA @ Ten (-8 )- I will take Florida and the points. 

Clemson (-9.5) @ GT - Will take GT and the points. I believe this is the upset pick of the week. 

Stan (-2) @ UCLA - Another Pick Em game and I will take Stanford. 

A couple other games. 

Kent State @ Alabama (-43) I would bet on Kent State to cover. 43 is an insane line. 

Arkansas @ TAMU (-5.5) I like the Razerhogs in OT in this game.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I forgot to put up my predictions. 

Local Games
Friday Night - 
USC at Utah - USC wins. USC won't suck like BYU did when Utah tried their dog gone best to give that game away. 

BYU vs. West Virginia @ Washington DC - If Mangum plays QB, BYU wins. If not, say hello to 1-3 fellow Cougar Fans.

Airforce @ Utah State - Go Aggies! Get the ankle biters!

National Games of Interest
Wisconsin @ Michigan State - Sparty wins.
LSU @ Auburn - LSU. Won't be close. Auburn doesn't have Cam Newton any more.
Florida @ Tennessee - Vols win.
Clemson @ Georgia Tech - Clemson rolls. Ramblin' Wreck. 'Nuff said.
Stanford @ UCLA - Stanford is the ONLY national contender in the 12-Pack. I pick them to win. If it is close, the 12-Pack officials will see to it that they win. Yes, I believe the Pac-12 fixes games. If this one is close, look for the phantom holding, pass interference, and targeting calls to start showing up against the Bruins.

I left off the AFB - Kent State "game." On purpose.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Ok folks I just reviewed LSU's schedule for the next two weeks and I am confident, so very confident that the Tigers will win the next two games! I will bet my paycheck against a dozen donuts to prove it. :shock:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm. I'm guessing that Florida State fans thought the same thing last week. 
And Iowa fans.
And Oklahoma fans in weak 1.
And.
And.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Hmmm. I'm guessing that Florida State fans thought the same thing last week.
> And Iowa fans.
> And Oklahoma fans in weak 1.
> And.
> And.


Nope....LSU plays Auburn...Tigers vs Tigers....then LSU plays Mizzou..Tigers vs Tigers....I can't lose...LOL


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Gotcha. Don't why I didn't catch that nuance. Well Played.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> Gotcha. Don't why I didn't catch that nuance. Well Played.


I think we're the only conference with 3 teams with the same mascott....and there's two bulldog teams too...Jawja and Mizzippi State


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Probably just as well. Those southerners don't know many words anyway. Better not to complicate things.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Yep that's why Y'all can be singular and plural sometimes at the same time. Fewer words said the better. ;-)


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Yep that's why Y'all can be singular and plural sometimes at the same time. Fewer words said the better. ;-)


I thought the plural of Y'all was All'Y'All?


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

GaryFish said:


> I thought the plural of Y'all was All'Y'All?


Yeah, LL you gotta get home more often. You're losing your lingo.

I've heard all'y'all, y'alls, all'y'alls.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> I think we're the only conference with 3 teams with the same mascott....and there's two bulldog teams too...Jawja and Mizzippi State


That would seem to suggest a lack of imagination in the SEC?

My picks.

USC vs Utes. A close one but I will go with the utes, especially since the weather is supposed to be bad. (I've seen the line between 1 1/2 and 3 point) I suspect it will be by a field goal.

BYU vs WV. -5; I will take the mountaineers to win and cover. Taysom will get benched next week.

AFA -3 vs USU; I will take the flyboys. USU still hasn't shown me a whole lot this year.

Wis @ MSU (-6); Sparty wins and covers. Wisconsin has been underwhelming since beating LSU.

LSU (-2) @ Aub; The hot seat bowl. Crazy Les wins again and covers.

FLA @ Ten (-8 ); I will take Florida to cover and actually win.

Clemson (-9.5) @ GT; Clemson will win and cover.

Stan (-2) @ UCLA ; Stanford wins, covers, and dumptrucks the Uclans.

Kent State @ Alabama (-43); Who gives a crap? Kent St. stays in the Bottom 10.

Arkansas @ TAMU (-5.5); Tough one, but I will take the Razorbacks to cover. The likely lose by a field goal.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

From the sounds of it whoever loses in the LSU-Auburn game on Saturday is almost assured of having a new coach next season. I predict a better than 50-50 chance both teams have a new coach next season. If LSU loses this one it's over for Miles because there will be at least 3 more losses and a 5 loss season is more than the administration can save him on this time. Even if LSU wins there is a chance they could still end up with a 5 loss regular season with games against Florida, Mizzou, TAM, Ark, ALA and Ole Miss...they could easily lose 4 of those especially if Etling get's hurt...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Even if LSU wins there is a chance they could still end up with a 5 loss regular season with games against Florida, Mizzou, TAM, Ark, ALA and Ole Miss...they could easily lose 4 of those especially if Etling get's hurt...


Y'all all'ya'all are startin' ta sound like a whiney BYU fan!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

he's gone


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Packfish said:


> he's gone


It was a no brainer...LSU is the only FBS school to have not scored a single point in the 4th quarter so far this year. When you look at the stats over the last 5 years you see a continual decline and frankly the Mad Hatter just ran out of luck. He was lucky way more than he was good. LSU now has about a dozen high quality people to go after and we'll see who they end up with. The next thing is the AD needs to be fired today.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure what they gain by firing after week 4. What does that do for any current players? What does it do but make a statement of instability to any potential recruits? Any any coach worth getting, won't leave his team mid-season, so you are stuck with an interim the rest of the year. I get they don't like the guy. But firing him 1/3 of the way into the season? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

As for my picks, I totally whiffed this week. I'm pretty sure I got every single one wrong. It's good I don't bet games for a living. I'll get a new list posted up for this week.


----------

